# Fiskher - die Norwegen Angel App Erfahrungen



## Timo.Keibel (18. Februar 2022)

Wer kennt und nutzt die Angel App Fiskher für seine Norwegen Reisen? Ich bin erst kürzlich auf die App aufmerksam geworden und finde sie recht spannend.
Bisher habe ich nur einen Blick auf die kostenfreie Variante geworfen. Nutzt von Euch einer die Bezahlvariante und kann seine Meinung dazu einmal mitteilen?!
Lohnt die kostenpflichte Variante und stimmen die Spots bzw. sind diese hilfreich?

Ich bin auf Eure Meinungen gespannt! Besten Dank vorab!






						Fiskher - Die Angel App, die dir anzeigt, was du fischst, wo und wie
					

fiskher® ist die Angel-App, die dir anzeigt, was du fischst, wo und wie. Das perfekte Tool für den Freizeitangler. Mehr als 70.000 Angelplätzen.




					fiskher.com


----------



## Timo.Keibel (18. Februar 2022)

Die App gibt es übrigens für das Meer und das Inland in den Ländern Norwegen, Dänemark und Schweden.
Jesco Peschutter Hast Du Dir die App noch einmal angeguckt?


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (18. Februar 2022)

Mich würde für Norwegen interessieren, ob "meine" Stellen für Heilbutt, Seewolf, Rotbarsch oder Leng mit denen der App übereinstimmen. Leider werden diese Fischarten erst in der Bezahlversion freigeschaltet. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der kostenpflichtigen Version?


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Februar 2022)

Persönliche Erfahrungen habe ich noch nicht machen können, aber mein norwegischer Freund ist schwer angetan von der App;

Für den Fördespollen, Bömlafjord und die umliegenden Seen scheints gut zu passen- sofern Gletschermilch (Aussüßung) oder Algenblüte den Fischen nicht die Mäuler vernageln... 

Der hat sein Sommerhaus knapp 80 Meter oberhalb der Unterkunft, wo ihr seinerzeit die Reportage gemacht hattet


----------



## Oli10 (18. Februar 2022)

Ich habe mir die App freigeschaltet.
Die Funktionen für das Inland sind für mich sehr interessant. So erspare ich mir für jedes Gewässer die Fischarten raus zu suchen. Ich bin recht begeistert. 
Die Fanggebiete für das Salzwasser können nur als Orientierung dienen, natürlich besteht da keine Fanggarantie. Die Genauigkeit und Trefferquote ist aber meiner Meinung nach gut. 
Die eingezeichneten Gebiete basieren auf Erfahrung, Bodenstruktur, Strömungsverhältnissen und sonstigen Einflüssen. Bisher stimmt das für mich in meiner Region ganz gut überein. 
Für jemanden der neu in einer Region ist oder sich generell noch nicht mit den Lebensgewohnheiten der Fische vertraut gemacht hat halte ich die App für sehr sinnvoll.
Einer der Macher der App ist Åsgeier Alvestad, einer der wenigen Berufsangler in Norwegen. Er hat einen tollen und lesenswerten Blogg. Den bekomme ich hier leider nicht verlinkt.
Wenn ich kann, beantworte ich gerne Fragen zur Vollversion.


----------

